# [James Webb] Lo que no nos enseñan sus imágenes



## ht4dbi0ug (12 Jul 2022)

Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).

Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio. 
Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera. 

Si admitimos que esto es cierto, ¿qué aprendizajes podemos sacar? Mi punto de vista, es que tendríamos que dejar de perder tiempo y dinero en exploración espacial. Y si me apuras, en progreso científico en general. Cuanto antes seamos conscientes que somos unos primates encerrados en este planeta, antes nos centraremos en intentar vivir lo mejor posible con los recursos que nos queden. Pensad que aunque consigamos energía infinita (fusión), el resto de recursos son finitos. Se acabará el hierro, el cobre, la plata ... hasta el aluninio.
Es el futuro que nos espera. A los que hayáis llegado hasta aquí, solo recomendaros una película que se llama Aniara, que refleja lo que os he intentado transmitir, y pediros que no entréis en teorías conspiranoicas: estamos solos os guste o no.


----------



## Manosnegras (12 Jul 2022)

Partes de un supuesto que considero erróneo, mientras estos observatorios sean de organismos políticos nunca revelarán nada interesante. Como cuando necesitaron décadas para decir que había agua en Marte.
Ejemplo de lo que digo:








Biden revela la primera imagen del telescopio Webb de la NASA


El presidente Joe Biden hizo pública el lunes la primera imagen a todo color del telescopio espacial James Webb de la NASA, durante un acto público en la Casa Blanca en Washington.




www.nasa.gov


----------



## uno_de_tantos (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).



Si, claro. De esa foto la conclusión es que no hay nadie, ni gente saludando desde los balcones, ni orquestas de bienvenida. En fin, no sé ni por donde empezar a contestarte, así que me callo.



ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> y pediros que no entréis en teorías conspiranoicas: estamos solos os guste o no.



Con dos cojones, la conspiración de la soledad irrefutable.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Jul 2022)

Bonito Photoshop se han currado los de la NASA.


----------



## ekOz (12 Jul 2022)

Bonito CGI, para fondo de pantalla puede valer.


----------



## BAL (12 Jul 2022)

Vete tú a saber.. la movida de todo este circo es darnos una esperanza 

yo si creo q hay vida a raudales x ahí fuera


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (12 Jul 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Si, claro. De esa foto la conclusión es que no hay nadie, ni gente saludando desde los balcones, ni orquestas de bienvenida. En fin, no sé ni por donde empezar a contestarte, así que me callo.



No lo digo por la foto en sí. Lo digo por la capacidad del telescopio para apuntar a planetas o sistemas solares más cercanos y ahí sí detectar cosas como esferas de Dyson. Igual que con las ondas de radio, que no detectamos nada. 
Que sí, que nos queda pensar que no apuntan ahí porque quieren ocultar todo lo que se esconde, pero en fin...


----------



## Widowmaker (12 Jul 2022)

Si puede detectarse una abeja en la Luna, entonces podrán fotografiarse los restos de las misiones Apolo, ¿no?


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (12 Jul 2022)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Si puede detectarse una abeja en la Luna, entonces podrán fotografiarse los restos de las misiones Apolo, ¿no?



no soy experto, pero creo que lo que detecta este telescopio es el calor. Los restos se han fotografiado con otros telescopios. pero bueno, la gente que no se fíe del alunizaje tampoco se va a fiar de esto.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> No lo digo por la foto en sí. Lo digo por la capacidad del telescopio para apuntar a planetas o sistemas solares más cercanos y ahí sí detectar cosas como esferas de Dyson. Igual que con las ondas de radio, que no detectamos nada.
> Que sí, que nos queda pensar que no apuntan ahí porque quieren ocultar todo lo que se esconde, pero en fin...



Pero a ver....si a esa distancia no se pueden detectar ni planetas!!!! Como para detectar teóricas esferas de Dyson. Estás muy perdido, pero no lo sabes.


----------



## Saco de papas (12 Jul 2022)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Si puede detectarse una abeja en la Luna, entonces podrán fotografiarse los restos de las misiones Apolo, ¿no?



Creo que está detrás de la luna macho.. a bastante distancia de la cara oculta.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (12 Jul 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Pero a ver....si a esa distancia no se pueden detectar ni planetas!!!! Como para detectar teóricas esferas de Dyson. Estás muy perdido, pero no lo sabes.



a ver, quiero ser educado y espero que tú también lo seas. Para esta primera foto han apuntado a una zona "lejana". Si quisieran, podrían apuntar a un planeta cercano. De hecho, uno de los próximos objetivos será un planeta gaseoso. 
pero como comentaba, ninguno de los próximos objetivos parecen interesantes para encontrar vida o restos de vida.


----------



## esforzado (12 Jul 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> Bonito CGI, para fondo de pantalla puede valer.



la foto real no es apta para tus ojos... ves cgi porque no están captando luz visible precisamente...


----------



## esforzado (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


>



no entiendo tu argumento... esa foto ni siquiera es de "ahora"...

y tampoco creo que esperases ver marcianitos en ella...


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (12 Jul 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> no entiendo tu argumento... esa foto ni siquiera es de "ahora"...
> 
> y tampoco creo que esperases ver marcianitos en ella...



ayer Biden presentó esa foto. Si demuestras que es antigua, te haces famoso mundialmente. Ánimo!


----------



## uno_de_tantos (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> a ver, quiero ser educado y espero que tú también lo seas. Para esta primera foto han apuntado a una zona "lejana". Si quisieran, podrían apuntar a un planeta cercano. De hecho, uno de los próximos objetivos será un planeta gaseoso.
> pero como comentaba, ninguno de los próximos objetivos parecen interesantes para encontrar vida o restos de vida.



Ok, pero es que tu mensaje que abre el hilo no va por ahí, y yo es lo que he utilizado para hacer mis comentarios. Esta opinión tuya no tiene nada que ver con los comentarios a los que he contestado con anterioridad y he citado.

Esto último es una opinión que no da pie a rebatir con rotundidad. Es opinable, sin más.


----------



## Lubinillo (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Se acabará el hierro, el cobre, la plata ... hasta el aluninio.



Y a donde se van a ir? No os dais cuenta que pensar eso es de personas sin pensamiento critico y lógico? Nunca jamas se acabara nada de lo que dices a no ser que lo saquen del planeta. Nunca. Otra cosa es que deje de haber yacimientos aunque acabarse NUNCA.


----------



## esforzado (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> ayer Biden presentó esa foto. Si demuestras que es antigua, te haces famoso mundialmente. Ánimo!



y tan antigua... solo tendrá cinco mil millones de años la composición que ves en esa foto... que no está precisamente en el barrio, amigo...


----------



## Ultramontano (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> no soy experto, pero creo que lo que detecta este telescopio es el calor. Los restos se han fotografiado con otros telescopios. pero bueno, la gente que no se fíe del alunizaje tampoco se va a fiar de esto.



En efecto eso puede ser un módulo lunar o un pedrusco. 
Si tiene semejante resolución podrían fotografiar hasta las huellas de las botas y zanjar el tema de una vez.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> No lo digo por la foto en sí. Lo digo por la capacidad del telescopio para apuntar a planetas o sistemas solares más cercanos y ahí sí detectar cosas como esferas de Dyson. Igual que con las ondas de radio, que no detectamos nada.
> Que sí, que nos queda pensar que no apuntan ahí porque quieren ocultar todo lo que se esconde, pero en fin...



Al contrario fue echo para esto mismo...solo que a nosotros nos mostrarán imágenes de pinta y colorea ....ellos tendrán el control total .


----------



## rafabogado (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Anka Motz (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo.



Pues que quieres que te diga, casi mejor así....


----------



## ekOz (12 Jul 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> la foto real no es apta para tus ojos... ves cgi porque no están captando luz visible precisamente...



Claro, igual que las de la nasa representando la tierra, con nubes repetidas,ectr, será que mis ojos no son aptos para tal obra de arte.


----------



## kdjdw (12 Jul 2022)

También Truman veía un cielo con planetas. Pintados.

A saber qué es todo esto fotografiado. No demuestran nunca nada y todo lo que dicen suena a chorradas inventos y burlas de la comunidad política y científica.

El espacio es un tema político donde no dicen una sola verdad. 

Que viajamos por el espacio a toda hostia girando como locas en una pelota de tenis a miles de kilómetros hora dicen por ejemplo jajajajaja qué subnormales.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Jul 2022)

Betillas, dejad de flipar con civilizaciones extraterrestres y montajes de la NASA y....

poneros de una puta vez A REMAR!!!!!! que ya son la una y no habeis dado palo al agua en toda la mañana.

Que los chiringuitos feminazis no se van a pagar solos, joder!


----------



## esforzado (12 Jul 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> Claro, igual que las de la nasa representando la tierra, con nubes repetidas,ectr, será que mis ojos no son aptos para tal obra de arte.



si te refieres al blue marble, efectivamente es la misma idea... una composición de muchas imágenes... muchas de ellas recicladas o de diferentes fuentes...

para tomar una foto real de la tierra, en un solo disparo, tienes que encontrarte como a dos cientos mil kilómetros de ella... y no esperes que se vea una maravilla... es una cuestión de escalas... y no es algo muy frecuente andar por esos lares...


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jul 2022)

A ver, la Voyager está a 15 horas-luz de nosotros y es lo más potente que hemos mandado fuera hace 45-50 años. 
Quizás dentro de 18000 años estará a 1 año-luz y dentro de 4 veces eso, en 72000 años llegará a Alfa Centauri. 

El sistema Trappist está aunos 32 años l;uz, o sea a 700.000 años-voyager, que es 10 veces más de lo que llevamos existiendo como especie. 

El ser humano jamás saldrá del planeta a establecerse en otros que sean de otra estrella. 

La composición de esa foto tiene como 10.000 millones de años luz y encima es una foto fija en el tiempo. Incluso si hubiera marcianetes diciendo "Jolas" lo dirían desde otro tiempo (esas galaxias ya no existen, las más lejanas) y si nos ponemos en marcha hacia ellos la expansión del espacio-tiempo nos alejaría de ellos.

Quizás una especie sintética adaptada al hostil medio interestelar saldrá del sistema solar dentro de, pongamos, 800 años, quién sabe.


----------



## Saco de papas (12 Jul 2022)

Sabéis que el cacharro ese, es capaz de fotografíar hasta la atmosfera de cualquier planeta cercano fuera del sistema solar verdad?

Pronto vamos a saber si tendrán nubes, iluminación artificial, estructuras, etcetc.

Por si fuera poco tiene un sistema por ia que reconstruye imágenes consiguiendo incluso mayor definición.

No es que vaya a ver teorías ya de esto o aquello, es que el mundo va a cambiar a partir de ahora. Seguramente en poco tiempo sabremos si estamos solos o no en el universo y encima con pruebas.


----------



## ekOz (12 Jul 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> si te refieres al blue marble, efectivamente es la misma idea... una composición de muchas imágenes... muchas de ellas recicladas o de diferentes fuentes...
> 
> para tomar una foto real de la tierra, en un solo disparo, tienes que encontrarte como a dos cientos mil kilómetros de ella... y no esperes que se vea una maravilla... es una cuestión de escalas... y no es algo muy frecuente andar por esos lares...



Ahhh amigo, podemos hablar si quieres sobre la foto que tomaron cuando subieron por primera vez, encaja en los 200mil km, esa que luego un investigador le comenta a uno de los astronautas que era fake, le da los detalles y este mismo lo expulsa de la casa a patadas, haciendo amago el ayudante de llamar al FBI?, un día de estos os van a decir por la caja tonta, que ha aparecido un nuevo estudio de harwardzz contemplando que arrojarse desde un quinto es una maravilla, y de tantos ingenuos que hay, estará difícil poder caminar sin pisar ningún cadáver.


----------



## Dj Puesto (12 Jul 2022)

Es interesante lo que planteas, es posible que asumiendo una inmensidad del universo casi infinita (big crunch) y considerando una serie de azares como explosiones de estrellas, agujeros negros, diversa morralla estelar de proporciones gigantescas que puede cruzarse en tu camino....... si se necesitan muchos millones de años para adquirir una tecnología interestelar (actualmente pongamos que tras unos 3.500 millones de años de evolución hemos avanzado un 30%) simplemente es probable que en ese tiempo algo acabe con la vida y de al traste con todo y vuelta a empezar con un proceso no rápido precisamente.

Todo suponiendo eventos extraterrestres, que la posibilidad de un nuke o autodestrucción por parte de los habitantes nunca se debe descartar.

Si que es cierto que en lo que señales de radio se refiere ya se han mandado al espacio pero entiendo que estas señales viajan a una velocidad ridícula equivalente al sonido, si no se ven mitigadas antes, sería más óptimo una señal luminosa, que viniendo de Alfa Centauri aun así tardaríamos años en percibirla, si es de otra galaxia aun más lejana pues igual se mandó hace 500 años y seguimos esperando , que me imagino además que no disponemos de un laser con potencia para lidiar con la atenuación de la señal lumínica en esta salvajada de distancias, y que compita con la contaminación lumínica del resto del espacio. 

Estadísticamente parece improbable que estemos solos en el universo por su inmensiadad aberrante, inmensidad que también es conflictiva para permitir contacto entre civilizaciones, el problema no es tanto la distancia, es que habría que mandar señales a cada milímetro del universo porque o sabes la ubicación de lo que buscas o lo difícil es donde mirar, en especial si es una señal intermitente. 

Sin embargo la mayoría de astrofísicos al final prácticamente concluyen que hay algo divino en el big bang, la génesis del universo y la vida, las posibilidades de que se diese la vida y el universo de la forma que conocemos eran simplemente inexistentes y sim embargo aquí estamos.


----------



## Itanimulli (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## esforzado (12 Jul 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> Ahhh amigo, podemos hablar si quieres sobre la foto que tomaron cuando subieron por primera vez, encaja en los 200mil km, esa que luego un investigador le comenta a uno de los astronautas que era fake, le da los detalles y este mismo lo expulsa de la casa a patadas, haciendo amago el ayudante de llamar al FBI?, un día de estos os van a decir por la caja tonta, que ha aparecido un nuevo estudio de harwardzz contemplando que arrojarse desde un quinto es una maravilla, y de tantos ingenuos que hay, estará difícil poder caminar sin pisar ningún cadáver.



hay varias fotos reales (=no compuestas) de la tierra... que imagino que tu punto es que son falsas...

bien, yo no puedo comprobar la veracidad de ninguna foto... el tema es ¿con qué propósito?...

¿es para seguir trincando fondos (no tienen sentido, también los trincarían si las fotos fueran de una tierra plana?... ¿es para ocultarnos que vivimos rodeados de civilizaciones alienígenas (tampoco tiene sentido, dado que las potencias han llegado a estar en guerra y sería "sospechoso" que precisamente en eso estuvieran de acuerdo)?... en fin ¿para qué?...


----------



## François (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> ayer Biden presentó esa foto. Si demuestras que es antigua, te haces famoso mundialmente. Ánimo!



Macho con esa respuesta dejas claro tu nivel. No te has parado a pensar ni un momento que lo que se capta en la imagen es luz y que ésta viaja por el espacio hasta llegar aquí a la velocidad de la luz y como la distancia es tan grande estamos viendo como eran las galaxias hace millones de años.

Concretamente nos llegan imágenes de galaxias que están a 13.000 millones de años luz de distancia y por tanto lo que vemos es de hace 13.000 millones de años. Si existe allí una civilización intergaláctica o no no lo puedes ver con un telescopio ya que apenas puedes distinguir una galaxia como unos pocos puntos de luz, y menos si existe "ahora" una civilización.










El James Webb fotografía el Universo de hace más de 13.000 millones de años


Joe Biden ha presentado en la Casa Blanca una imagen del Cosmos como era solo 600 millones de años después del Big Bang




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Guaguei (12 Jul 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Partes de un supuesto que considero erróneo, mientras estos observatorios sean de organismos políticos nunca revelarán nada interesante. Como cuando necesitaron décadas para decir que había agua en Marte.
> Ejemplo de lo que digo:
> 
> 
> ...



asi es, donde hay tajada no lo van a hacer publico
que se hagan otros sus telescopios, aqui no se trabaja gratis en estos tiempos


----------



## Euron G. (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> y pediros que no entréis en teorías conspiranoicas: estamos solos *os guste o no.*



Pues vale, pues venga, pues lo que usted diga. ¿Tengo que votar al PSOE? ¿Leer mi horóscopo geminiano? ¿Creer en la tierra plana?

Ilumínanos, querido líder.

En fin.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (12 Jul 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Sabéis que el cacharro ese, es capaz de fotografíar hasta la atmosfera de cualquier planeta cercano fuera del sistema solar verdad?
> 
> Pronto vamos a saber si tendrán nubes, iluminación artificial, estructuras, etcetc.
> 
> ...



y la primera foto la apuntan lo más lejos que pueden


----------



## The Replicant (12 Jul 2022)

Por ahi se ven colorines, seguro que tambien estan celebrando el orgullo gay

taluecs


----------



## Widowmaker (12 Jul 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Creo que está detrás de la luna macho.. a bastante distancia de la cara oculta.



Aún así, no verá siempre la cara oculta.


----------



## apelítico (12 Jul 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> si te refieres al blue marble, efectivamente es la misma idea... una composición de muchas imágenes... muchas de ellas recicladas o de diferentes fuentes...
> 
> para tomar una foto real de la tierra, en un solo disparo, tienes que encontrarte como a dos cientos mil kilómetros de ella... y no esperes que se vea una maravilla... es una cuestión de escalas... y no es algo muy frecuente andar por esos lares...



No en la blue marble original de 1972 (la famosa) , que fue tomada a 29000 km. De hecho es un recorte de una foto más grande:








No se sabe a ciencia cierta qué astronauta la tiró porque no estaba preparada.


----------



## Manosnegras (12 Jul 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Al contrario fue echo para esto mismo...solo que a nosotros nos mostrarán imágenes de pinta y colorea ....ellos tendrán el control total .



Si es que ya te lo dice la nasa en el título del comunicado de prensa, "Biden revela". Muestran lo que les sale de los cojones, es política, como se ha hecho y se seguirá haciendo, de descubrirse algo interesante o de tomar imágenes impactantes será secreto de estado y tampoco van a caldear el ambiente para destinar más dinero a exploración espacial.

No son cosas de "conspiranoicos", es que quien crea que algún día van a revelar por ejemplo que existe la tecnología para viajar a la velocidad de la luz o que existe vida más allá de la tierra con las implicaciones políticas, económicas, religiosas, culturales, etc que supondría es que es extremadamente ingenuo.


----------



## Ufo (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).
> 
> Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.
> Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera.
> ...



10/10 Me guardo el hilo para dentro de unos años....


----------



## esforzado (12 Jul 2022)

apelítico dijo:


> No en la blue marble original de 1972 (la famosa) , que fue tomada a 29000 km. De hecho es un recorte de una foto más grande.



no... me refiero al proyecto del 2012 de la nasa... aun así, no sé si la foto original del apolo está "como es" o está tratada...


----------



## aron01 (12 Jul 2022)

De la NASA, nada más que añadir.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Jul 2022)

todo menos fotografiar el planeta en que vivimos.


----------



## SIEN (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Pensad que aunque consigamos energía infinita (fusión), el resto de recursos son finitos. Se acabará el hierro, el cobre, la plata ... hasta el aluninio.



Si consigues energía infinita, sería facilísimo traer de otros sitios recursos agotados en la tierra. Siempre, claro, que no hayas dejado de invertir en exploración espacial ni en progreso científico en general....


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (12 Jul 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Si consigues energía infinita, sería facilísimo traer de otros sitios recursos agotados en la tierra. Siempre, claro, que no hayas dejado de invertir en exploración espacial ni en progreso científico en general....



quizás tienes razón. En este modelo alargaríamos un poco más la agonía


----------



## klausmaria (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).



Es la Paradoja de Fermi. Hay varias teorías para explicarlo, desde que vivimos en el extrarradio de la galaxia, que somos los primeros, etc... lo más interesante es lo que llaman El Gran Filtro. La idea es que hay algún tipo de evento catastrófico que se lleva a las civilizaciones por delante antes de que se conviertan en interestelares (bien sea algún tipo de catástrofe natural bien sea otra civilización belicosa que las arrasa cuando dan señales).









La paradoja de Fermi: ¿dónde está todo el mundo?


Si existen miles de millones de posibilidades de que haya civilizaciones inteligentes, ¿por qué ninguna ha contactado todavía con nosotros?.




verne.elpais.com





Hay varias opciones:

El Gran Filtro está detrás de nosotros, ya lo pasamos, por suerte. Pero la mayoría de otras civilizaciones no. Esta es la optimista.

El Gran Filtro está delante de nosotros... en ese caso estamos jodidos. Lo que nos remite a tu siguiente afirmación.



ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Mi punto de vista, es que tendríamos que dejar de perder tiempo y dinero en exploración espacial. Y si me apuras, en progreso científico en general.



Objetivamente, más pronto (en 3 meses) o más tarde (dentro de 3000 años) nos enfrentaremos a un evento de extinción masiva. Es simplemente inevitable. Colonizar otros planetas y es la única forma de asegurar la supervivencia de la especie (que no de todos sus miembros).

Y por otra parte es curioso que la época de mayor opulencia económica coincida con la Era Espacial.









Edad de oro del capitalismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Yo, un niño de la Era Espacial (recuerdo los aterrizajes de las sondas Viking en blanco y negro) veía con cierta decepción un futuro en el que en lugar de viajes espaciales teníamos Tinder... San Elon me ha devuelto la fe en el ser humano.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (12 Jul 2022)

klausmaria dijo:


> El Gran Filtro está detrás de nosotros, ya lo pasamos, por suerte. Pero la mayoría de otras civilizaciones no. Esta es la optimista.
> 
> El Gran Filtro está delante de nosotros... en ese caso estamos jodidos. Lo que nos remite a tu siguiente afirmación.



que el gran filtro esté detrás es muy improbable. Igual que decir que somos los únicos seres "inteligentes". 
para mí el filtro está delante y tiene que ver con el límite tecnológico y de recursos. Vamos, un límite físico. Para colonizar otro planeta, necesitas más recursos de los que puedes obtener del tuyo. Y que hay un límite tecnológico a los que se han enfrentado todas las civilizaciones. Un momento en el que será verdad que "está todo inventado".


----------



## forestal92 (12 Jul 2022)

Tienes un punto de vista de organismo pluricelular.

Pero y si la vida es una plaga que se va propagando de planeta en planeta y galaxia en galaxia en forma de organismos unicelulares. Una vez establecidos estos se desarrollan y evolucionan a seres inteligentes que acaban lanzando cohetes y esparciendo microbios más allá de su galaxia.

Ya se ha comprobado cómo algunas bacterias han sobrevivido a bordo de satélites y naves espaciales incluso al vacío y radiaciones... Están preparadas para soportar unas condiciones más duras de las que jamás se darían en el planeta en el que viven, ¿Acaso no es esto sospechoso?

No hace falta que llegue un humano a un Planeta habitable, basta con que lo haga una de nuestras bacterias más primigeneas a modo de espora para contaminarlo.

¿Y si solo somos un organismo en estadio larvario más...?









Por qué es probable que hayamos "contaminado" Marte con vida (y por qué es un problema) - BBC News Mundo


La humanidad ha enviado alrededor de 30 naves espaciales y módulos de aterrizaje a Marte desde que comenzó la era espacial. Ahora sabemos qué microbios podrían haber sobrevivido al viaje.




www.bbc.com


----------



## AmericanSamoa (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.



Esto no es cierto. Hay unas cuantas en la historia reciente, aunque jamás se podrá saber qué eran realmente.

De todas formas, lo de "nunca" es prematuro: piensa que apenas llevamos unos decenios de investigación espacial. Unos decenios de años es una cantidad de tiempo irrisoria en el universo.


----------



## The Sentry (12 Jul 2022)

No he visto tio mas ignorante que el OP.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (12 Jul 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> No he visto tio mas ignorante que el OP.



yo sí


----------



## -Galaiko (12 Jul 2022)

Hay un proyecto que es enviar nano robots autoensamblantes propulsados por rayos laser, yo lo veo como lo mas cercano que hay actualmente a "colonizar" otros sistemas aunque solo podríamos recibir información.
Ahora buscando un video sobre lo que te contaba, parece ser que lo ultimo es que sean robots del tamaño de un móvil.
De locos si se hace y funciona.


----------



## kusss (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Igual que con las ondas de radio, que no detectamos nada.



Este puntito amarillo es el alcance actual de las primeras ondas de radio emitidas por los humanos...









ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna.



El que haya dicho eso no sabe lo que dice. Además el James Webb se centra en el espectro infrarrojo no en el visible.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).
> 
> Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.
> Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera.
> ...




Eres un mamerto tontisimo. Del tamaño de las distancias en la foto.


----------



## Offtopicalio (12 Jul 2022)

Es verdad, no hay nadie. He hecho zoom en la foto y no veo a nadie en los planetas.


----------



## Vientosolar (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Mi punto de vista, es que tendríamos que dejar de perder tiempo y dinero en exploración espacial. Y _*si me apuras, en progreso científico en general. *_Cuanto antes seamos conscientes que somos unos primates encerrados en este planeta, antes nos centraremos en intentar vivir lo mejor posible con los recursos que nos queden. Pensad que aunque consigamos energía infinita (fusión), el resto de recursos son finitos. Se acabará el hierro, el cobre, la plata ... hasta el aluninio.



Si los humanos históricamente hubieran sido tan tarugos como tú, no habríamos bajado de los árboles. ¿Dónde paramos El Progreso científico? ¿Nos limitamos a arrancar frutos de los árboles? ¿Nos arriesgamos a bajar de los árboles y a caminar erguidos? ¿Nos atrevemos a hacer lanzas y puntas de lanzas de silex ? ¿Cómo se atreve algún osado a la metalurgia? ¿Quién ha sido el cabrón que ha domesticado a los caballos? ¿Para qué quieren ir los humanos en trenes de vapor a la terrible velocidad de 25 kms/h ? Dejad al petróleo bajo la tierra, huele mal y no sirve para nada.

Esos locos dedicados a escribir fórmulas matemáticas deberían dedicarse a arar la tierra con cuidado. Eso de la geometría, el análisis, la física y la química no sirven para nada.

Lo que hay que hacer es exactamente lo contrario de lo que dices. Si no fuese por la Ciencia, no sabríamos lo que es el entanglement, el enlazamiento cuántico, Etc. Si no tienes ni puta idea (ni tú ni nadie) de cómo es de verdad la realidad, ¿cómo te atreves a pedir que bajemos la cabeza, dejemos de mirar lejos y nos dejemos morir? Cómo eres tan atrevido de pronosticar que no se puede viajar lejos, si no tenemos ni remota idea de cómo es la realidad ni de que se puede hacer? 

Y si tuviéramos energía infinita, y si tuvieras alguna idea de lo que es la tabla periódica, sabrías que no habría escasez de materiales, cenutrio. Eres un atrevido y un tarugo.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Jul 2022)

vaya cantidad de FOLLAGLOBOS hay en el FORO


----------



## Furymundo (12 Jul 2022)

kusss dijo:


> Este puntito amarillo es el alcance actual de las primeras ondas de radio emitidas por los humanos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo es que veo esas "fotos" y me descojono automaticamente.


----------



## artemisaxx (12 Jul 2022)

Como os comen la cabeza brutal viva la fuerza espacial


----------



## nOkia_XXI (12 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> yo es que veo esas "fotos" y me descojono automaticamente.



Pero seguro que estas triplevacunado y dobleenmascarillado porque lo dice la "siensia". Ignorante, así nos va.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Jul 2022)

nOkia_XXI dijo:


> Pero seguro que estas triplevacunado y dobleenmascarillado porque lo dice la "siensia". Ignorante, así nos va.




eres un noob en este foro. 
ten mas respeto por los elders del foro.


----------



## Critikalspanish (12 Jul 2022)

Vivimos en un sistema solar, dentro de una galaxia hay millones de sistemas solares.
Y hay miles de millones de galaxias.
¿Enserio piensas que estamos solos?
Solo un necio y un cerril pensaría eso.


----------



## Turbocalbo (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).
> 
> Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.
> Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera.
> ...



[El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas)] 

Pero la hormiga tampoco entenderá la fusión del nvcleo, solo le queda perecer ante el nuke purificador, 
De todas formas, como sabes que no está viviendo en un gigantesco show de truman version intergaláctica? que algo no parezca lo que es, no quiere decir que no lo esté siendo desde otra perspectiva, pero si todavia andan especulando con que si ounuamuna era tecnología extraterrestre...








El principal astrónomo de Harvard insiste en que ha venido a visitarnos tecnología extraterrestre


El director del departamento de Astronomía de la Universidad de Harvard, Abrahan “Avi” Loeb, está convencido de que no estamos solos en el universo. Así lo recoge




www.lavanguardia.com




como para estar seguro de algo que ni siquiera llegan a entender realmente. 
Quedarnos encerrados en este planeta?mas bien al contrario,
como especie, creo que deberíamos enfocar todo el potencial en salir sin mirar atrás si queremos seguir siendolo.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (12 Jul 2022)

Critikalspanish dijo:


> Vivimos en un sistema solar, dentro de una galaxia hay millones de sistemas solares.
> Y hay miles de millones de galaxias.
> ¿Enserio piensas que estamos solos?
> Solo un necio y un cerril pensaría eso.



si eres tan listo podrías dar una propuesta de solución a la paradoja de fermi....


----------



## ciberobrero (12 Jul 2022)

Hastronomía burbujista


----------



## CocoVin (12 Jul 2022)

Con dos cojones, afirmando que estamos solos. No que puede que literalmente seamos el último mono del universo.


----------



## boldregas (12 Jul 2022)

La NASA en las fotos indica la cámara usada, procesamiento de imagen para hacerla "visible" y si es una fotocomposición. Algunos os tendrían que enseñar los unos y los ceros a ver si os encaja con vuestras conspiraciones absurdas.


----------



## FeiJiao (12 Jul 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> El ser humano jamás saldrá del planeta a establecerse en otros que sean de otra estrella.



¿Creia el ser humano de la edad media que alguna vez nuestra especie seria capaz de posar un pie en la Luna?? Y sobre todo, podia imaginar remotamente como crear la tecnologia necesaria para lograr tal cosa??

Pues eso, si nuestra civilizacion sigue existiendo y avanzando como ha hecho hasta ahora, ya veremos. Quiza dentro de unos 5000 años ya no suena tan descabellado un viaje intergalactico.


----------



## Pom (12 Jul 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> En efecto eso puede ser un módulo lunar o un pedrusco.
> Si tiene semejante resolución podrían fotografiar hasta las huellas de las botas y zanjar el tema de una vez.



Diran que la luna es CGI, que la NASA y los reptilianos han puesto un holograma gigante que se mueve en el cielo.


----------



## klausmaria (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> que el gran filtro esté detrás es muy improbable. Igual que decir que somos los únicos seres "inteligentes".
> para mí el filtro está delante y tiene que ver con el límite tecnológico y de recursos. Vamos, un límite físico. Para colonizar otro planeta, necesitas más recursos de los que puedes obtener del tuyo. Y que hay un límite tecnológico a los que se han enfrentado todas las civilizaciones. Un momento en el que será verdad que "está todo inventado".



Disiento. Lo que necesitas para colonizar otros planetas es energía. Con energía abundante prácticamente nada es imposible. 

De hecho el kumbaya del decrecimiento ignora alegremente eso o bien se congratula de que alcancemos el peak oil y la nuclear haya sido erradicada. Pero me da que esos tiempos tocan a su fin y el furor nuclear va a volver a lo grande. Y que la fusión ya no está a 30 años vista como siempre, si no probablemente a una década como mucho.

El que quiera decrecer por mi puede hacerlo ya mismo, te vas a un ricón y esperas fenecer y compostarte. El planeta y Greta te lo agradecerán.

Pero somos como cualquier otra especie: una plaga. Y nuestra función es expandirnos hasta nuestros límites en una carrera contra la extinción.




_



No entres dócilmente en esa buena noche,
Que al final del día debería la vejez arder y delirar;
Enfurécete, enfurécete ante la muerte de la luz.

Aunque los sabios entienden al final que la oscuridad es lo correcto,
Como a su verbo ningún rayo ha confiado vigor,
No entran dócilmente en esa buena noche.

Llorando los hombres buenos, al llegar la última ola
Por el brillo con que sus frágiles obras pudieron haber danzado en una verde bahía,
Se enfurecen, se enfurecen ante la muerte de la luz.

Y los locos, que al sol cogieron al vuelo en sus cantares,
Y advierten, demasiado tarde, la ofensa que le hacían,
No entran dócilmente en esa buena noche.

Y los hombres graves, que cerca de la muerte con la vista que se apaga
Ven que esos ojos ciegos pudieron brillar como meteoros y ser alegres,
Se enfurecen, se enfurecen ante la muerte de la luz.

Y tú, padre mio, allá en tu cima triste,
Maldíceme o bendíceme con tus fieras lágrimas, lo ruego.
No entres dócilmente en esa buena noche.
Enfurécete, enfurécete ante la muerte de la luz.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


----------



## Kbkubito (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).
> 
> Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.
> Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera.
> ...



Jajajaja. Eso de que no hemos detectado nada lo dicen tus cojonazos,que están muy mal informados. 
Los chinorris no han construido el monstruo que han construido para sacar buenas afotos.


----------



## siroco (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (12 Jul 2022)

Timoespacio. Esa mierda no existe.


----------



## Omegatron (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).
> 
> Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.
> Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera.
> ...



Se acabara los minerales pero aprenderemos a hacer otros materiales sinteticos.

Hay que ser optimista


----------



## Max Niggerton (12 Jul 2022)

Alguien sigue confiando en las fotos y explicaciones de la nasa???


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jul 2022)

No hay nada. 

Te pongo una nave espacial simulada enterrada en un desierto, del tamaño que quieras, con todos los científicos del mundo listos para diseñarla y sin límites de recursos para construirla con solo la condición de que el diseño es como si estuviera en el espacio (nada de llenarla el depósito de fuel, o intercambiar aire, agua, o diseñar sistemas intercambiadores de calor con cosas que no existen en el espacio (el espacio está vacío). 

No somos capaces de diseñar eso. Tío que metas dentro para 24 meses, muerto. Lo único que sabríamos es aportar depósito tras depósito como para 24 meses de respiración o agua, algún sistema de reciclaje para que dure más todo ello y cero idea de como subir eso al espacio a un precio asumible o como lograr que eso acelere (y luego decelere para insertar en la órbita) a un coste en combustible de jet total que no sea astronómico. 

Falta por entero por desarrollar la técnica "Soporte Vital Autosostenido" así como inventar la propulsión a chorro con elementos espaciales (hidrógeno del propio espacio) u otra propulsión alternativa aún desconocida (no, plaquitas solares no sirven, ni gastarte 30000 litros de fuel para subir 1000 kilos de propelente + oxidante). 

Tampoco vale meter una minicentral nuclear, porque aún no se han inventado las que no tienen focos fríos y sin focos fríos no hay turbina de producción eléctrica que valga (en el espacio no hay intercambio de calor con un medio absorvedor de entropía, la central se pondría al rojo y se fundiría).

No somos capaces de mandarnos al espacio e incluso las sondas, de pesar mucho, las perdemos (en Marte ha sido una escabechina). 

Lo que está pillado por los pelos son los dibujitos con un cohete de Elon Munsk con una cabinita donde habrá lucecitas y creer que eso va a llevarte más allá de la Tierra-Luna.


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (12 Jul 2022)

Modo anon de 4chan parodiando a redditor:

"if you're a pop-science plebbitor with a rick and morty tattoo..."


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (12 Jul 2022)

Puedes convertir energia en materia, si tienes energia infinita...

¿Se puede convertir energía en materia? (xatakaciencia.com)

En cualquier caso, es perfectamente viable (y lo veremos) mineria en otros planetas/asteroides para obtener mas recursos.

Lo que ocurre es que ahora mismo no es rentable, pero a medida que avancen los descubrimientos cientificos lo veremos


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (12 Jul 2022)

Me parece que el abridor del hilo, esperaba a un alien haciéndose un selfie picado con el chisme ese espacial.


----------



## Genis Vell (12 Jul 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Pero a ver....si a esa distancia no se pueden detectar ni planetas!!!! Como para detectar teóricas esferas de Dyson. Estás muy perdido, pero no lo sabes.



¿No se supone que una esfera de Dyson está alrededor de un sol? Eso debería ser mucho más fácil de detectar que un planeta¿no? La esfera de Dyson es un objeto artificial masivo, ese debe captarse a miles de años luz


----------



## Anka Motz (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> no soy experto, pero creo que lo que detecta este telescopio es el calor. Los restos se han fotografiado con otros telescopios. pero bueno, la gente que no se fíe del alunizaje tampoco se va a fiar de esto.


----------



## wintermute81 (12 Jul 2022)

Ez CGI gñe, las galasias no esisten.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (12 Jul 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> ¿No se supone que una esfera de Dyson está alrededor de un sol? Eso debería ser mucho más fácil de detectar que un planeta¿no? La esfera de Dyson es un objeto artificial masivo, ese debe captarse a miles de años luz



A esas distancias? El hecho de que la sombra al pasar por delante de la estrella (a una distancia menor) sea más evidente, no me parece suficiente argumento para pensar que fuese mucho más fácil de detectar. Eso dependería de la relación distancia-tamaño.

De todas maneras hablamos por hablar, eso de construir una esfera del tamaño de un planeta es simplemente imaginación a día de hoy. No tiene sentido comentarlo, que cada uno imagine lo que quiera.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Jul 2022)

nOkia_XXI dijo:


> Pero seguro que estas triplevacunado y dobleenmascarillado porque lo dice la "siensia". Ignorante, así nos va.




No hay ni un solo terraplanista que sea covidiano. Ni uno.


----------



## Anka Motz (12 Jul 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Quiza dentro de unos 5000 años



Si dentro de 5000 años, queda vida en el planeta Tierra, será muyyyy diferente a la que piensas....


----------



## Anka Motz (12 Jul 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No hay nada.
> 
> Te pongo una nave espacial simulada enterrada en un desierto, del tamaño que quieras, con todos los científicos del mundo listos para diseñarla y sin límites de recursos para construirla con solo la condición de que el diseño es como si estuviera en el espacio (nada de llenarla el depósito de fuel, o intercambiar aire, agua, o diseñar sistemas intercambiadores de calor con cosas que no existen en el espacio (el espacio está vacío).
> 
> ...



Siete días tardaron en suministrar AGUA POTABLE a los supervivientes del Katrina en Nueva Orleans.....


----------



## uno_de_tantos (12 Jul 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> ¿No se supone que una esfera de Dyson está alrededor de un sol? Eso debería ser mucho más fácil de detectar que un planeta¿no? La esfera de Dyson es un objeto artificial masivo, ese debe captarse a miles de años luz



Mira, si te interesa este tema mira este video corto. Si no lo has visto (u otro parecido), te servirá para racionalizar de que estamos hablando. Las estrellas grandes son las que se verán con el James Webb.

Luego compara el tamaño de la tierra con esas estrellas, algo que es imposible de hacer en el video a no ser que rebobines, ya que la diferencia es demasiado grande para poder comparar una gran estrella y la tierra en una imagen. Se necesitaría una pantalla de muchos metros.

Bien, si justo captamos la luz de las estrellas gigantes, imagina la dificultad de apreciar una sombra insignificante en el momento exacto en que pasa entre el James Webb y esa estrella.

Por otro lado, es todo mucho más complejo, aunque sea a distancias infinitamente más cortas. No es cuestión de captar esa sombra con una imagen (si es lo que piensas)

Para terminar, aunque se pudiese apreciar, eso dista mucho de reconocer en esa sombra indicios de vida, o distinguir una construcción artificial de un simple planeta.


----------



## anonimo123 (12 Jul 2022)

faltan aliens


----------



## Trejo (12 Jul 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> A ver, la Voyager está a 15 horas-luz de nosotros y es lo más potente que hemos mandado fuera hace 45-50 años.
> Quizás dentro de 18000 años estará a 1 año-luz y dentro de 4 veces eso, en 72000 años llegará a Alfa Centauri.
> 
> El sistema Trappist está aunos 32 años l;uz, o sea a 700.000 años-voyager, que es 10 veces más de lo que llevamos existiendo como especie.
> ...



Es que, aunque consiguiéramos alcanzar el 50% de la velocidad de la luz (una auténtica barbaridad y que implicaría que tuviéramos que dar un salto tecnológico similar al que hubo desde la edad de piedra a ahora), se tardarían 2 años en llegar a Alfa Centauro, lo que viene siendo a la vuelta de la esquina hablando en términos de nuestra galaxia. Asumiendo que el fuselaje de la nave protegería de la radiación cósmica y que debería tener algún tipo de escudo de protección contra meteoritos se podría enviar personas, con técnicas avanzadas de criogenizacion. 

Pero sería un número muy limitado de seres humanos, en plan científico o colonización, pero no se podría trasladar a toda la población en caso de futuro cataclismo o inhabitabilidad de la Tierra.


----------



## andoni999 (12 Jul 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Y a donde se van a ir? No os dais cuenta que pensar eso es de personas sin pensamiento critico y lógico? Nunca jamas se acabara nada de lo que dices a no ser que lo saquen del planeta. Nunca. Otra cosa es que deje de haber yacimientos aunque acabarse NUNCA.



Joder alguien que piensa en este foro, 
el nivel intelectual de algunos que se dicen inteligentes y preparados da para fotografiar abejas en la luna


----------



## Busher (12 Jul 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Si, claro. De esa foto la conclusión es que no hay nadie, ni gente saludando desde los balcones, ni orquestas de bienvenida. En fin, no sé ni por donde empezar a contestarte, así que me callo.
> 
> 
> 
> Con dos cojones, la conspiración de la soledad irrefutable.



Yo fui una vez en avion por encima de un mar, mire hacia abajo y no vi peces... ergo no hay peces en el mar.


----------



## sirpask (12 Jul 2022)

Ese aparato es la ostia, pero nos contaran las mentiras que les interese contarnos.

El hecho de que un politico como Biden fuera el que mostrara la primera foto es muy significativo de que nos van a mentir todo lo que quieran con ese telescopio.


A ver si crean un motor que vaya a velocidad luz, si no no vale para nada.


----------



## entelequia (12 Jul 2022)

Esa foto muestra lo que había allí hace miles de millones de años, hoy puede haber seres vivos, eso sí mucho más separado todo


----------



## Waterman (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).
> 
> Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.
> Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera.
> ...



Hay margen para hacer cosas asombrosas si no nos matamos antes...


----------



## imaginARIO (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna.


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1120979


----------



## Tercios (12 Jul 2022)

Luses de colores para soñarrr


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> ayer Biden presentó esa foto. Si demuestras que es antigua, te haces famoso mundialmente. Ánimo!



Jajaja, que ignorante eres, a lo que se refiere el forero es a que en esa imagen estás viendo el pasado, miles de millones de años que es cuando se emitió esa luz que ahora capta el juguete de la nasa.


----------



## edefakiel (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).
> 
> Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.
> Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera.
> ...



Aprende a razonar. Ninguna de tus conclusiones deriva de las premisas de las que parte.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (12 Jul 2022)

Fake


----------



## Anka Motz (12 Jul 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


>



Gracias.
Pero lo sigo viendo "demasiado" grande.


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Gracias.
> Pero lo sigo viendo "demasiado" grande.



Y lo es, pero lo doblaron como un origami, cosa muy utilizada en trastos espaciales.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (12 Jul 2022)

No me creo nada de lo que cuentan sobre el Universo, nada.


----------



## lagartiniano (12 Jul 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Esto no es cierto. Hay unas cuantas en la historia reciente, aunque jamás se podrá saber qué eran realmente.
> 
> De todas formas, lo de "nunca" es prematuro: piensa que apenas llevamos unos decenios de investigación espacial. Unos decenios de años es una cantidad de tiempo irrisoria en el universo.




Es más, si lo comparamos con la historia de la humanidad (sin contar prehistoria, digamos, desde por ejemplo, el año 3000 a.c., hace unos 5000 años), s
Las decenas de años que llevamos intentando saber más sobre el cosmos, no llegan apenas al 1% del tiempo que el ser humano ha habitado la tierra como "civilización"


----------



## R_Madrid (12 Jul 2022)

Porque te empeñas en sacar conclusiones definitivas cuando nadie tiene ni reputisima idea?

puede que si, o puede que no, ya veremos.

nosotros seguro que no lo veremos

asi que me importa una mierda

prefiero ver o jugar a algo sci-fi que pensar estas movidas

de videojuegos os recomiendo stellaris

juego de mesa twilight imperium

y no os comais la cabeza


----------



## aldebariano (12 Jul 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Si, claro. De esa foto la conclusión es que no hay nadie, ni gente saludando desde los balcones, ni orquestas de bienvenida. En fin, no sé ni por donde empezar a contestarte, así que me callo.
> 
> 
> 
> Con dos cojones, la conspiración de la soledad irrefutable.




Ya se puede cerrar el hilo de mierda.


----------



## Falnesatar (12 Jul 2022)

Esa imagen te la hago yo en photoshop en 15min. Curioso que ahí se vea la discoteca lumínica porque hasta ahora parecía ser que todo era negro cuando salían a su espacio ficticio.

Si er hezpasio hezpesial con sus luses de coloreh te basilah, tu te calla y los asimilah.

Que hagan una foto de un eclipse visto desde fuera de la tierra y de paso de muestren el geoide-patata-pera sin photoshops cutres ni pelotas pintadas...

El modelo de un espacio físico con pelotas girando es todo un timo sideral con el que pastorear voluntades, la religión globerta global substituta de las religiones clásicas para los ateos materialistas y todos sus sucedáneos.


----------



## Roedr (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).
> 
> Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.
> Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera.
> ...



Qué manera de hacerse pajas mentales sin tener una noción clara de la estructura del universo. Lo primero es aprender, y luego opinar. 

Mira, yo te doy la solución. En el universo hay muchísimos planetas con vida (y probablemente otros cuerpos), pero las distancias son insalvables. Habrá casos de contacto entre planetas de estrellas cercanas o sistemas múltiples, pero en general estamos totalmente aislados. Ala, a dormir. 

No hay absolutamente ninguna razón por la que en la Vía Láctea hay vida y no la pueda haber en ninguna de las galaxias de la imagen. Eso en el peor de los casos, porque lo lógico es que haya vida en muchos otros sitios de la Vía Láctea.


----------



## XXavier (12 Jul 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> la foto real no es apta para tus ojos... ves cgi porque no están captando luz visible precisamente...



Es verdad; son imágenes de 'falso color'. Ese telescopio funciona principalmente en el infrarrojo, y las imágenes 'visibles' que se publican son una elaboración informática hecha a partir de la distribución de frecuencias captadas por los sensores.


----------



## KUTRONIO (12 Jul 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> no entiendo tu argumento... esa foto ni siquiera es de "ahora"...
> 
> y tampoco creo que esperases ver marcianitos en ella...



Totalmente de acuerdo, es una foto que nos muestra la infinidad de nuestro universo, lo que el ser humano ha sido capaz de observar

Cierto que la NASA necesita atraer la atención y la vida fuera d enuestro planeta es algo acojonante 

De las posibles soluciones a la Paradoja de Fermi la que de momento más me gusta es la de las grandes distancias que hay en el universo


----------



## Genis Vell (12 Jul 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> A esas distancias? El hecho de que la sombra al pasar por delante de la estrella (a una distancia menor) sea más evidente, no me parece suficiente argumento para pensar que fuese mucho más fácil de detectar. Eso dependería de la relación distancia-tamaño.
> 
> De todas maneras hablamos por hablar, eso de construir una esfera del tamaño de un planeta es simplemente imaginación a día de hoy. No tiene sentido comentarlo, que cada uno imagine lo que quiera.



A ver que todo eso de la esfera de Dyson es una flipada, pero sé supone que es una esfera que recubre a la estrella, no al planeta, es decir no es una sombra pasando por delante de la estrella, es una una esfera mucho más grande que una estrella así que debe ser más que detectable.


----------



## malibux (12 Jul 2022)

Pregunta de ignorante en astronomía… esa imagen, aunque sea procesada para ser “entendida”, ¿la han captado orientando el telescopio hacia un lugar concreto o es una compilación de todas las coordenadas del universo? Es decir, se me hace raro que podamos decir : mira el Big bang fue más o menos hacia allá. Creo que se me entiende, aunque si el Universo fuera infinito no tendría sentido hablar de posiciones relativas o coordenadas.


----------



## etsai (12 Jul 2022)

Ese cacharro observa galaxias bebé; incluso nosotros 'surgimos' demasiado pronto. Aún tienen que formarse infinitos sistemas estelares dónde puede surgir la vida, inteligente o no.


----------



## Fabs (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> no soy experto, pero creo que lo que detecta este telescopio es el calor. Los restos se han fotografiado con otros telescopios. pero bueno, la gente que no se fíe del alunizaje tampoco se va a fiar de esto.



Si es que los hay mal pensados...


----------



## uno_de_tantos (12 Jul 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> A ver que todo eso de la esfera de Dyson es una flipada, pero sé supone que es una esfera que recubre a la estrella, no al planeta, es decir no es una sombra pasando por delante de la estrella, es una una esfera mucho más grande que una estrella así que debe ser más que detectable.



Joder, pues si que es flipada si tiene que tener el tamaño de una estrella. En fin.....el que sacó esa idea se aburre. Mira el video que te puse en el siguiente mensaje.


----------



## daesrd (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).
> 
> Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.
> Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera.
> ...



Yo es que no me creo esas fotos. Nasa habla con lengua de serpiente...


----------



## daesrd (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).
> 
> Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.
> Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera.
> ...



Esta gentuza de la nasa lo que les pasa es que, al no poder imitar a los conquistadores españoles descubriendo nuevas tierras, se les ha ido la olla buscando algo en el espacio exterior. TODO FALSO


----------



## daesrd (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> ayer Biden presentó esa foto. Si demuestras que es antigua, te haces famoso mundialmente. Ánimo!



A mi me suena de haberla visto, esa o una muy parecida


----------



## daesrd (12 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga, casi mejor así....



No creo que estemos solos. En el espacio exterior debe haber mas mundos, lo que ocurres es que no hay forma física de comunicarse. Estamos absolutamente aislados y protegidos del exterior. Nadie puede salir ni entrar.


----------



## tracrium (12 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.



¿Te haces la idea de la cantidad de energía que sería necesaria para que una señal de radio (no ya "doméstica", sino una señal emitida ex profeso con una antena de alta ganancia apuntando directamente hacia nosotros) desde cualquier otra galaxia, llegase con claridad a la Tierra?


----------



## tracrium (12 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Pregunta de ignorante en astronomía… esa imagen, aunque sea procesada para ser “entendida”, ¿la han captado orientando el telescopio hacia un lugar concreto o es una compilación de todas las coordenadas del universo? Es decir, se me hace raro que podamos decir : mira el Big bang fue más o menos hacia allá. Creo que se me entiende, aunque si el Universo fuera infinito no tendría sentido hablar de posiciones relativas o coordenadas.



Está hecha apuntando a un lugar concreto. Pero es indiferente hacia donde mires, siempre y cuando no haya otros objetos que te tapen. Apuntas "hacia lo negro" y ya está. La distancia, más o menos, se puede calcular mediante el corrimiento al rojo del espectro de la luz de las galaxias que observas. 

La gracia de las lentes gravitacionales es la de poder mirar a través de "dos" telescopios. 

Respecto al procesado de la fotografía, digamos que es como una fotografía borrosa en blanco y negro. El procesado simplemente consiste en asignarle unos colores falsos al espectro infrarrojo y probablemente un filtro de deconvolución para hacerla menos borrosa.


----------



## siroco (12 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Pregunta de ignorante en astronomía… esa imagen, aunque sea procesada para ser “entendida”, ¿la han captado orientando el telescopio hacia un lugar concreto o es una compilación de todas las coordenadas del universo? Es decir, se me hace raro que podamos decir : mira el Big bang fue más o menos hacia allá. Creo que se me entiende, aunque si el Universo fuera infinito no tendría sentido hablar de posiciones relativas o coordenadas.



Se apunta a una zona oscura donde haya pocas estrellas, ni polvo ni gases. Y da igual donde se apunte, están por todas partes.

Y lo de que es procesada, no tiene ningún proceso especial que no tenga cualquier foto digital, convertir electrones a imagen siempre requiere un proceso. Lo único que se hace diferente es que se toman fotos independientes para cada banda deseada y se le asigna un color

Estos son los más usados en astrofotografía, Oxigeno III, Hidrógeno Alfa, y Sulfuro II







asignando un color a cada gas se obtienen diferentes imagenes







El James solo va desde 600nm, así que solo está descartado el óxigeno para este tipo de foto de nebulosas.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Jul 2022)

siroco dijo:


>



falso como un euro de madera.


----------



## Eremita (12 Jul 2022)

Lo que para nosotros son billones de billones de billones de años luz, para otros entes puede ser una excursión de medio día.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Yo fui una vez en avion por encima de un mar, mire hacia abajo y no vi peces... ergo no hay peces en el mar.



viste la curvatura de la tierra ?


----------



## Furymundo (12 Jul 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> No creo que estemos solos. En el espacio exterior debe haber mas mundos, lo que ocurres es que no hay forma física de comunicarse. Estamos absolutamente aislados y protegidos del exterior. Nadie puede salir ni entrar.



igual estan en la tierra mas alla de la barrera de hielo


----------



## tracrium (12 Jul 2022)

siroco dijo:


> Se apunta a una zona oscura donde haya pocas estrellas, ni polvo ni gases. Y da igual donde se apunte, están por todas partes.
> 
> Y lo de que es procesada, no tiene ningún proceso especial que no tenga cualquier foto digital, convertir electrones a imagen siempre requiere un proceso. Lo único que se hace diferente es que se toman fotos independientes para cada banda deseada y se le asigna un color
> 
> ...



De hecho es útil el infrarrojo porque atraviesa las nebulosas con facilidad, haciendo posible ver lo que hay detrás. 







El uso de filtros monocromáticos además tiene la ventaja de que hace mucho más fácil obtener una imagen nítida, al haber sólo un punto focal.
La desventaja es evidente: llegan menos fotones al sensor y se necesitan tiempos de exposición más largos.


----------



## tracrium (12 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> falso como un euro de madera.



¿No te gustan las espículas de difracción? Son un artefacto generado por la araña del secundario que queda bonito.

Diffraction spike - Wikipedia

En los telescopios refractores y catadióptricos con placa correctora las estrellas más luminosas se ven como bolas, aunque realmente no tiene nada que ver con el diámetro de las estrellas, que no se puede resolver con un telescopio convencional.


----------



## nOkia_XXI (12 Jul 2022)

Muchos de los que aquí escriben debería de comprarse un telescopio y pasar una noche en una zona sin mucha contaminación lúminca (algo difícil hoy en día) para ver ellos mismos que todo esto es real. Ánímo guapísimos, por menos de lo que cuesta un IPhone ya hay algún modelo curioso, y por menos lo que vale un coche ya puedes hacer fotografías fascinantes de todas estas cosas desde tu propio observatorio. Pero claro, para eso hay que tener un mínimo de inteligencia, algo que por lo que se ve les falta a muchos. Sois totalmente faltosos ... muchos de estos objetos se aprecian incluso mirando por telescopios de cierta potencia, incluso con un equipo de 2000 euros y el ordenador que usas para escribir estupideces en este foro puedes observar tu mismo el tránsito de un exoplaneta, pero no ... esto es todo "inventao", "fotochop" y "sacaperrasdelcontribuyenteparanada" ... en fin, que cruz de sociedad.


----------



## PasoLeati (12 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Pregunta de ignorante en astronomía… esa imagen, aunque sea procesada para ser “entendida”, ¿la han captado orientando el telescopio hacia un lugar concreto o es una compilación de todas las coordenadas del universo? Es decir, se me hace raro que podamos decir : mira el Big bang fue más o menos hacia allá. Creo que se me entiende, aunque si el Universo fuera infinito no tendría sentido hablar de posiciones relativas o coordenadas.




El punto al que han apuntado no es "el punto donde se produjo el Big-Bang", en absoluto.

Lo que buscaban era otear lo más lejos posible en el espacio, y por tanto lo más atrás posible en el tiempo.

Por eso han apuntado a un sitio "muy oscuro", donde no hay objetos relativamente cercanos que "tapen lo que hay al fondo del todo".


El objeto más lejano que han medido en esa foto lo estamos viendo como era hace ~13K millones de años, inconcebiblemente lejos en el espacio y atrás en el tiempo, relativamente poco después de producirse el Big Bang.



BTW, flipante el mogollón de gravitational lensing que hay en esa foto.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Jul 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Ese cacharro observa galaxias bebé; incluso nosotros 'surgimos' demasiado pronto. Aún tienen que formarse infinitos sistemas estelares dónde puede surgir la vida, inteligente o no.




No te creas todo lo que cuentan. Aquí tienes un punto de vista diferente:


----------



## LuismarpIe (12 Jul 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Lo que para nosotros son billones de billones de billones de años luz, para otros entes puede ser una excursión de medio día.



No.

La distancia y los límites de la velocidad son los mismos para todos.


----------



## nOkia_XXI (12 Jul 2022)

Ni eso hace falta  ... hoy en día puedes tener tu telescopio en un observatior remoto y usarlo desde la doritocueva sin moverte, ni socializar, ni nada. Es pura falta de cerebro. Nada mas.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Jul 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> ¿No te gustan las espículas de difracción? Son un artefacto generado por la araña del secundario que queda bonito.
> 
> Diffraction spike - Wikipedia
> 
> En los telescopios refractores y catadióptricos con placa correctora las estrellas más luminosas se ven como bolas, aunque realmente no tiene nada que ver con el diámetro de las estrellas, que no se puede resolver con un telescopio convencional.



o tambien le puedes decir/pagar a un artista para que te haga una pintura chula chulisima.


----------



## daesrd (13 Jul 2022)

nOkia_XXI dijo:


> Muchos de los que aquí escriben debería de comprarse un telescopio y pasar una noche en una zona sin mucha contaminación lúminca (algo difícil hoy en día) para ver ellos mismos que todo esto es real. Ánímo guapísimos, por menos de lo que cuesta un IPhone ya hay algún modelo curioso, y por menos lo que vale un coche ya puedes hacer fotografías fascinantes de todas estas cosas desde tu propio observatorio. Pero claro, para eso hay que tener un mínimo de inteligencia, algo que por lo que se ve les falta a muchos. Sois totalmente faltosos ... muchos de estos objetos se aprecian incluso mirando por telescopios de cierta potencia, incluso con un equipo de 2000 euros y el ordenador que usas para escribir estupideces en este foro puedes observar tu mismo el tránsito de un exoplaneta, pero no ... esto es todo "inventao", "fotochop" y "sacaperrasdelcontribuyenteparanada" ... en fin, que cruz de sociedad.



Te refieres a ésto??


----------



## Furymundo (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>


----------



## Eremita (13 Jul 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> No.
> 
> La distancia y los límites de la velocidad son los mismos para todos.



No correr igual tuk tuk que honda CBR.

Pero vamos, V. y yo estamos en dimensiones diferentes.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Jul 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No te creas todo lo que cuentan. Aquí tienes un punto de vista diferente:



Por dios que esas gilipolleces ya estan muy superadas

Os creeis todas la mierdas de un puto boludo panchito de youtube? en serio?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 Jul 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Por dios que esas gilipolleces ya estan muy superadas
> 
> Os creeis todas la mierdas de un puto boludo panchito de youtube? en serio?




Son las mierdas del panchito y otras muchas más.

Esto es como con el Covid, hay que elegir bando, y yo me alineo con los disidentes de la "verdad" oficial. Y cada uno que apechugue con su decisión.


----------



## tracrium (13 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> o tambien le puedes decir/pagar a un artista para que te haga una pintura chula chulisima.



Claro, y esos cientos de artistas te sacan una foto idéntica de la misma nebulosa, que con las mismas estrellas en las mismas posiciones relativas.


----------



## Aurkitu (13 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).
> 
> Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.
> Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera.
> ...



Estás solo porque quieres creerlo así. Lo último que se me ocurre al ver esa imagen es pensar en la soledad.


----------



## Segismunda (13 Jul 2022)

Qué puta mierda de imagen, no mamen, parece sacada de un libro de texto de los noventa.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Jul 2022)

Pero a ver, si no se pueden detectar rastros de civilizaciones a "sólo" 4 años luz ¿cómo van a detectar nada en galaxias a miles de millones de años luz?.

Lo de que 4 años luz es poca distancia lo digo en modo irónico obviamente, porque es una distancia brutal, inimaginable. Si el Sol fuera un balón de fútbol, la Tierra sería un grano de arena a 25 metros, Plutón estaría a 1 km, y la estrella mas cercana, Próxima Centauri, sería una pelota de golf a 6.500 km...la nave Voyager 1 en 45 años ha llegado casi a 3 km de distancia del Sol pero le faltarían otros 6.497


----------



## Furymundo (13 Jul 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Claro, y esos cientos de artistas te sacan una foto idéntica de la misma nebulosa, que con las mismas estrellas en las mismas posiciones relativas.



ya, identica.


----------



## iaGulin (13 Jul 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> No.
> 
> La distancia y los límites de la velocidad son los mismos para todos.



No.


----------



## Busher (13 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> viste la curvatura de la tierra ?



No, pero vi a Elvis jugando a las cartas con dos reptilianos al lado de un agujero en el polo norte. Pero vamos, que eso no me sorprendio.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> No, pero vi a Elvis jugando a las cartas con dos reptilianos al lado de un agujero en el polo norte. Pero vamos, que eso no me sorprendio.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Jul 2022)

*[James Webb] Lo que no nos enseñan sus imágenes*







*DE HUNTER BIDEN
RODEADO DE 4 NINFULAS DE LOS BOSQUES*
*Y UN CHIHUAHUA*

ni hablamos en forocoches ¿no ?


Una de las fotos del portátil de Hunter Biden.

Vía: Ana Qtella
@anaqtella
Ana Qtella via Instagram Ana Qtella on Instagram: " Una de las fotos del portátil de Hunter Biden. Vía: Ana Qtella @anaqtella https://t.me/anaqtella"

t.me/anaqtella/9560

274 viewsJul 13 at 00:35​


----------



## kicorv (13 Jul 2022)

“No entréis en teorías conspiranoicas”. Y lo dice el fracasado que dice que se acabará el aluminio. Que somos demasiados en el planeta te lo compro. Pero quién te dice a ti que con el tiempo el aluminio no se reutilizará o incluso creará por el hombre, por ejemplo?

Lo que es de geocéntrico y analfabeto total es pensar que estamos solos en semejante inmensidad. No te digo que en la luna vaya a ver un alíen con la cara de popeye fumándose un cigar, ni que tuviera 2 brazos y 2 piernas. Pero me vas a decir que esta reacción física-química como es la vida solo ha pasado aquí? Jajajaja. No hay que ser ni astrólogo ni físico ni biólogo para deducir que en semejante inmensidad debe haber incluso casos similares al de nuestro planeta .

Es como ver el Bernabéu lleno y decir: sí, es imposible que haya un gay de color


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Jul 2022)

*
ELON ha cogido inercia otra vez 

y esta soltando TUGSTENO con el cañol orbital en twitter 



PREPAROS : REDPILLING DEL BUENO *










lolololol Elon Musk @elonmusk 15h Replying to @SpaceTelescope

* ELON MUSK dejando caer que las fotos del telescopio James Webb ..... *
*SON PVTO INVENT || << rendering >> dice ||*





*Cool, congrats! Now the simulators will have to spend more money on rendering.*

Jul 12, 2022 · 5:22 AM UTC · Twitter for iPhone


​


----------



## Azog el Profanador (13 Jul 2022)

Todo un hito de la ciencia y la tecnología occidental.


----------



## apelítico (13 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Pregunta de ignorante en astronomía… esa imagen, aunque sea procesada para ser “entendida”, ¿la han captado orientando el telescopio hacia un lugar concreto o es una compilación de todas las coordenadas del universo? Es decir, se me hace raro que podamos decir : mira el Big bang fue más o menos hacia allá. Creo que se me entiende, aunque si el Universo fuera infinito no tendría sentido hablar de posiciones relativas o coordenadas.



No hay centro del universo. Si tomas como referencia la Tierra por ejemplo, todo está alejándose de ella y se podría pensar que está en centro de una explosión. Lo cierto es que eso pasa con cualquier punto que tomes como referencia. Este gif lo ilustra.







Sí, todo estaba concentrado en un punto al principio ¿Donde está ese punto, entonces, a donde hay que apuntar la cámara? Pasa que el punto ha crecido, es del tamaño del universo, concretamente, y sigue creciendo.

En definitiva, tienes razón.


----------



## MGJavier90 (13 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).
> 
> Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.
> Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera.
> ...



¿Tienes un enlace para ver la película doblada al inglés, al francés o al castellano?


----------



## apelítico (13 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1120979




Es fascinante ver como aquellos ingenieros se las ingeniaban para meter un buggy en un espacio muerto que les quedaba entre unos tanques mientras el autor de tu imagen no es capaz de cuadrar todo el texto en el meme. Espero que no hayas sido tú.


----------



## Socom (13 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).
> 
> Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.
> Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera.
> ...



Mira, en aquella estrella hay agua, en el planeta de al lado unos microorganismos pluricelulares que podrían ser vida y en el asteroide de la derecha dos aliens practicando sodomía en gayumbos de colores, la que está liando la cuadrilla lgtbi16 válvulas.


----------



## SkepticalMind (13 Jul 2022)

No me creo ná.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 Jul 2022)

apelítico dijo:


> Es fascinante ver como aquellos ingenieros se las ingeniaban para meter un buggy en un espacio muerto que les quedaba entre unos tanques mientras el autor de tu imagen no es capaz de cuadrar todo el texto en el meme. Espero que no hayas sido tú.





Muy bonito todo, pero la realidad es que estaba hecho con cartulina de los niños:























Que nos la han colado durante décadas. Igual que se la han colado a millones con el Covid. Igual que han colado lo del Holocuento y las duchas de gas butano. Y la lista sigue y es interminable.


E igual que con el Covid, muchos se niegan a asumir que fueron engañados como bobos, y prefieren seguir defendiendo el relato para no sentirse estúpidos.


Venga, propicios días de parte de Aldrin:


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (13 Jul 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> “No entréis en teorías conspiranoicas”. Y lo dice el fracasado que dice que se acabará el aluminio. Que somos demasiados en el planeta te lo compro. Pero quién te dice a ti que con el tiempo el aluminio no se reutilizará o incluso creará por el hombre, por ejemplo?
> 
> Lo que es de geocéntrico y analfabeto total es pensar que estamos solos en semejante inmensidad. No te digo que en la luna vaya a ver un alíen con la cara de popeye fumándose un cigar, ni que tuviera 2 brazos y 2 piernas. Pero me vas a decir que esta reacción física-química como es la vida solo ha pasado aquí? Jajajaja. No hay que ser ni astrólogo ni físico ni biólogo para deducir que en semejante inmensidad debe haber incluso casos similares al de nuestro planeta .
> 
> Es como ver el Bernabéu lleno y decir: sí, es imposible que haya un gay de color



Cuál es tu respuesta a la paradoja de Fermi?


----------



## Roedr (13 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Cuál es tu respuesta a la paradoja de Fermi?



No existe tal paradoja. Fermi tenía un concepto desfasado del universo. La mera aceleración de la expansión del universo la resuelve, al menos a distancias inter-galácticas. 

Les pelis de aliens han hecho mucho daño al concepto de distancia año-luz.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jul 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Qué puta mierda de imagen, no mamen, parece sacada de un libro de texto de los noventa.



La mierda es tu entendimiento de la imagen. ¿Por qué crees que algunas galaxias de la foto parecen retorcidas?. Venga, a aprender y luego a opinar.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jul 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Qué puta mierda de imagen, no mamen, parece sacada de un libro de texto de los noventa.



¿No hay hilos de cosas de chicas por ahí? ¿No tienes nada que fregar?


----------



## noobie (13 Jul 2022)

Que mas me da todo eso si estaré muerto en un suspiro y nunca lo veré.


----------



## puskonian (13 Jul 2022)

kusss dijo:


> Este puntito amarillo es el alcance actual de las primeras ondas de radio emitidas por los humanos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1120766
> 
> ...



Buena forma de apreciar dimensiones.. 
Es que si hay algo abundante en el espacio exterior.. es precisamente eso, espacio.


----------



## chainsaw man (13 Jul 2022)

Las fotos en el espacio suelen ser muy feas, simplemente les pasan unos filtros para colorear los diferentes "objetos" en funcion a su composicion, es decir que detectan una nube de gas x, pues la colorean de y color, etc...
Es como las fotos del cañon del colorado, que las ves en realidad sin filtros y de colorado tiene bien poco, es mas bien marron clarito y no esos rojos oscuros que se ven en las fotos...


----------



## Romu (13 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Ayer se publicó la primera imagen obtenida por el telescopio James Webb. Es una impresionante imagen de un diminuto punto del espacio donde se ven centenares de galaxias nunca antes vistas. Se dice que con ese telescopio se podría detectar una abeja que estuviera en la Luna. ¿No os sigue llamando la atención algo? El vacío. Tantas galaxias y nadie allí. Ni rastro de civilizaciones (o restos de ellas).
> 
> Los científicos lo tienen asumido. ¿Apuntaremos el telescopio a Próxima Centauri o algún otro planeta interesante? NO. Los próximos objetivos son cúmulos estelares y grandes planetas gaseosos. Las fotos sin duda serán bonitas, pero no encontraremos nada interesante. Es obvio que estamos solos en el universo. O si no solos, tan separados que es como si lo estuviéramos. Nunca hemos detectado nada, ni la más mínima señal de radio.
> Esto nos dice varias cosas. La primera es que es físicamente imposible convertirse en una especie duradera (interplanetaria o intergaláctica) y que vamos a perecer como tarde cuando el Sol pegue un petardazo. No hay que esperarse a que se convierta en gigante roja: una tormenta solar lo bastante grande arrasaría nuestra atmósfera.
> ...



Le das validez a esa foto porque te lo firma la NASA?
No te cuestionas si la NASA te ha timado durante décadas?
Leo tus conclusiones .... que pensamientos más banales y justitos tienes sobre el humano ,el planeta Tierra y el Universo.

Ya tienen razón los que dicen que la Ciencia es la Nueva Religión.
Normal que los creyentes de la Nueva Religión han decidido no reproducirse y extinguirse voluntariamente.


----------



## OvEr0n (13 Jul 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Las fotos en el espacio suelen ser muy feas, simplemente les pasan unos filtros para colorear los diferentes "objetos" en funcion a su composicion, es decir que detectan una nube de gas x, pues la colorean de y color, etc...
> Es como las fotos del cañon del colorado, que las ves en realidad sin filtros y de colorado tiene bien poco, es mas bien marron clarito y no esos rojos oscuros que se ven en las fotos...



Mas que feas es que están limitadas por la cantidad de fotones que llegan a los sensores. Las fotografias en astronomia son captadas con tiempos largos de exposicion para captar mas informacion del objeto. A parte se suelen apilar multiples fotos de mucha exposicion para hacer un sumatorio de la informacion recibida, borrar el ruido y luego darles un procesado. En determinados casos hay que usar falso color que se aplica segun la longitud de onda de la informacion captada. La "realidad" de los colores es algo absolutamente subjetivo y que definimos en base a nuestra realidad de nuestra vision. El James Web capta imagenes en el infrarrojo y luego se da color a esas imagenes para que nuestra limitada capacidad de vision pueda al menos ver algo "bonito" en nuestros parametros.


----------



## el futuro (13 Jul 2022)

No se observan civilizaciones extraterrestres porque existe un límite evolutivo o un gran filtro que hace que todas las especies inteligentes se destruyan antes de conseguir salir de su planeta.


----------



## Dj Puesto (13 Jul 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Muy bonito todo, pero la realidad es que estaba hecho con cartulina de los niños:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El viaje a la luna es un fake de proporciones bíblicas, hay múltiples evidencias, que lo que dice la NASA es mentira casi todo o está manipulado, también. Pero joder el espacio exterior existe, hay bastantes cosas que son observables por uno mismo con un telescopio de andar por casa y vienen estando documentadas así desde Galileo. A 7000 millones de años luz te pueden decir que hay dragones de 8 cabezas eso nunca lo sabremos pero tampoco hay que pasarse de conspiranoico con otras cosas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> El viaje a la luna es un fake de proporciones bíblicas, hay múltiples evidencias, que lo que dice la NASA es mentira casi todo o está manipulado, también. Pero joder el espacio exterior existe,* hay bastantes cosas que son observables por uno mismo* con un telescopio de andar por casa y vienen estando documentadas así desde Galileo. A 7000 millones de años luz te pueden decir que hay dragones de 8 cabezas eso nunca lo sabremos pero tampoco hay que pasarse de conspiranoico con otras cosas.




Es cierto que hay cosas observables desde la tierra, pero no se sabe lo que son. Se "supone" que son cuerpos sólidos. Al anterior vídeo que puse te remito. "Negro absoluto" es lo que vieron los millonarios esos.


----------



## chemarin (13 Jul 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Si, claro. De esa foto la conclusión es que no hay nadie, ni gente saludando desde los balcones, ni orquestas de bienvenida. En fin, no sé ni por donde empezar a contestarte, así que me callo.
> 
> 
> 
> Con dos cojones, la conspiración de la soledad irrefutable.



Bueno, tú al menos has tenido "fuerzas" para contestar, yo cada vez callo más, gente como el OP es un buen exponente del tonto que desgraciadamente más abunda, cogen una foto, en este caso de una pequeñísima parte del Universo, que a pesar de todo es de un tamaño que supera nuestras capacidades habituales, pues bien, de eso el OP deduce que como no ve a gente paseando ni tomando unas copichuelas estamos solos en el Universo. ¿Merece la pena hacer otra cosa que reírse o mandarlo al ignore? No creo que la vía del debate racional se aplique con gente que es capaz de ser tan irracional en sus ideas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (13 Jul 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Es cierto que hay cosas observables desde la tierra, pero no se sabe lo que son. Se "supone" que son cuerpos sólidos. Al anterior vídeo que puse te remito. "Negro absoluto" es lo que vieron los millonarios esos.



Efectivamente hay ciertas cosas que no se sabe con que propósito hacen noticia de ellas, a esas distancias lo que hay ni es creíble que se pueda ver más allá de una "figuración" como cuando los medievales dibujaban mapas del mundo , creo que si es necesario algo de inversión en conocer el espacio pero los esfuerzos deberían de centrarse únicamente en el sistema solar, que de momento nos es inalcanzable.


----------



## roquerol (13 Jul 2022)

Tropecientos millones para tener fondos de pantalla con más resolución.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (13 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Bueno, tú al menos has tenido "fuerzas" para contestar, yo cada vez callo más, gente como el OP es un buen exponente del tonto que desgraciadamente más abunda, cogen una foto, en este caso de una pequeñísima parte del Universo, que a pesar de todo es de un tamaño que supera nuestras capacidades habituales, pues bien, de eso el OP deduce que como no ve a gente paseando ni tomando unas copichuelas estamos solos en el Universo. ¿Merece la pena hacer otra cosa que reírse o mandarlo al ignore? No creo que la vía del debate racional se aplique con gente que es capaz de ser tan irracional en sus ideas.



tan listo que eres, podrías leer los mensajes correctamente. Expongo que ese telescopio si tan potente es, podría ser usado para apuntar a planetas rocosos cercanos. Solo se está usando para apuntar a sitios lejanos, planetas gaseosos o nebulosas de postal.
Quizás en el futuro lo hagan, pero no parece que sea una prioridad. Mi teoría es que los científicos descartan encontrar nada interesante.


----------



## PasoLeati (13 Jul 2022)

Imágenes del mismo estilo "apuntando ATPC" tomadas años atrás por el Hubble:


*· Hubble Deep Field North*

Espectro Visual (1995)

Infrarrojo (NICMOS) (1998)



*· Hubble Deep Field South*

Espectro visual (1996)

Infrarrojo (NICMOS) (1998)



*· Hubble Ultra Deep Field*

Espectro visual (2004)

Infrarrojo (NICMOS) (2004)

Infrarrojo (WFC3) (2009)



*· Hubble eXtreme Deep Field*

Combinación de visual e infrarrojo (2012)



*· Hubble eXtreme Deep Field (UVUDF)*

Combinación de visual, infrarrojo y ultravioleta (2014)








_^ Hubble eXtreme Deep Field (UVUDF)_


----------



## Falnesatar (13 Jul 2022)

nOkia_XXI dijo:


> Ni eso hace falta  ... hoy en día puedes tener tu telescopio en un observatior remoto y usarlo desde la doritocueva sin moverte, ni socializar, ni nada. Es pura falta de cerebro. Nada mas.



Nadie niega lo que se puede observar pero si la naturaleza de estos fenómenos.

Tu crees en cuentos de fantasía de cosas que no puedes demostrar mientras ignoras todas las evidencias que desmontan tu paradigma.

Cúrrate una falacia mejor si pretendes hacerte el gracioso que los argumentos de follaglobos con 60 CI los tenemos aburridos ya.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (13 Jul 2022)

PasoLeati dijo:


> Imágenes del mismo estilo "apuntando ATPC" tomadas años atrás por el Hubble:
> 
> 
> *· Hubble Deep Field North*
> ...



no estarás insinuando que hemos tirado 10.000 millones? La verdad es que no veo mucha mejora....


----------



## PasoLeati (13 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> ... La verdad es que no veo mucha mejora....




No se preocupe que no es grave _(salvo que sea vd. astrofísico)_.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jul 2022)

PasoLeati dijo:


> Imágenes del mismo estilo "apuntando ATPC" tomadas años atrás por el Hubble:
> 
> 
> *· Hubble Deep Field North*
> ...



Son muy distintas. Las del Webb son mucho más profundas. Mendas lentes gravitatorias aparecen con el Webb.


----------



## RmBo (13 Jul 2022)

Pero y a todo esto qué dice JL????


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jul 2022)

joderos Higosdelagra PVTA : unos meteoritos (sin nacionalidad ) HAN ROTO EL PVTO TELESCOPIO FAKE James Webb. por SURNORMAL. pvta ciencia fake



  
James Webb Space Telescope
*Webb: Engineered to Endure Micrometeoroid Impacts*





Webb: Engineered to Endure Micrometeoroid Impacts – James Webb Space Telescope







blogs.nasa.gov





Micrometeoroid strikes are an unavoidable aspect of operating any spacecraft, which routinely sustain many impacts over the course of long and productive science missions in space. Between May 23 and






*NASA’s James Webb Space Telescope hit by multiple micrometeoroids: Report








*









NASA’s James Webb Space Telescope hit by multiple micrometeoroids: Report


Micrometeoroids are a common problem for all kinds of spacecraft in Earth’s orbit.




indianexpress.com



By: Tech Desk | Mumbai |Updated: July 21, 2022 8:50:17 am 

  A large micrometeoroid struck the JWST's C3 mirror, leaving permanent damage, as can be seen on the bottom-right part of the structure.
(Image Source: NASA/ CSA/ ESA)





joderos Higosdelagra PVTA : unos meteoritos (sin nacionalidad ) HAN ROTO EL PVTO TELESCOPIO FAKE James Webb. por SURNORMAL. pvta ciencia fake


joderos Higosdelagra PVTA : unos meteoritos (sin nacionalidad ) HAN ROTO EL PVTO TELESCOPIO FAKE James Webb. por SURNORMAL. pvta ciencia fake James Webb Space Telescope Webb: Engineered to Endure...




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jul 2022)

Ha cogido carrerilla otra vez y esta soltando TUGSTENO con el cañol orbital

 
**



*REDPILLING DEL BUENO *


----------



## el futuro (22 Jul 2022)

El espacio no existe, vivimos dentro de una acuario.


----------



## skan (22 Jul 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Partes de un supuesto que considero erróneo, mientras estos observatorios sean de organismos políticos nunca revelarán nada interesante. Como cuando necesitaron décadas para decir que había agua en Marte.
> Ejemplo de lo que digo:
> 
> 
> ...



Y si fuese privada peor todavía ya que sólo les importaría obtener beneficios económicos


----------

